# Cockroaches In My Patio (long, but I tried to keep it entertaining)



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

First need to ID what type roach it is.
We also have had a ton of rain and I'm finding brown wood roaches everywhere.
Sticky traps.
Set off a few big bombs.


----------



## shinemaster (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes, they are brown wood roaches. The pest control people say the same thing regarding the rain. This year has been the wettest since 1942 for Houston, so I suppose unusual things are bound to happen. It was just such a disturbing and unexpected experience though! I will definitely pick up sticky traps when I go by the store for the bombs. Thank you for the advice.


----------

